# Who is going to the Chino Airshow?



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Who is going to next weeks Chino Airshow?

I will be out there on Saturday. If anyone else is too, send me a PM on how to contact you.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like Wheels and Greg...maybe others.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/annual-chino-airshow-32595.html


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2012)

I think you have my cell, Syscom. I may be flying in the morning, but will be out on the crowd line after that.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 29, 2012)

I am not sure of the specific area but I have been assigned to work near the Food Court on both days. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys get pics of yourselves! I need some for a new thread I'm thinking about doing!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2012)

You make me nervous when you have something like that in mind, Chris.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2012)

You and me both Eric.


----------



## jimh (May 1, 2012)

Stopped by Chino today to drop off one of our pilots at his hangar. Spent a few minutes at the Museum...not much going on all things considered. 

jim


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 1, 2012)

I'll be attending on the Saturday too, so happy to catch up.


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2012)

evangilder said:


> You make me nervous when you have something like that in mind, Chris.



Whaaa.....what? What did I do? 


And If I could only be that close to a 190 before I kick the bucket!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Whaaa.....what? What did I do?
> 
> 
> And If I could only be that close to a 190 before I kick the bucket!


That 190 is a Flugwerks "New Build" owned by Rudy Frasca. Here is the video from February when they flew it at Planes of Fame for their monthly flying event.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9L6XOr2I6U_
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9L6XOr2I6U_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9L6XOr2I6U_



POFmuseum said:


> This is the demonstration flight from the Planes of Fame monthly Living History event for February, 2012. This magnificent aircraft is Rudy Frasca's new-build Flug Werk-built Focke-Wulf FW-190 and is being flown by Planes of Fame Pilot, Johnny Maloney.



See more videos of rare planes flying at the Planes of Fame YouTube Channel: POFmuseum - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2012)

Thanks! I just love the optical illusion of the propellors.


----------

